# height is not that important after ~5'8"



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

im from germany and in a group of friends where im the shortest but with the best looking face and best muscle. im 5'9 2/3 (176cm) and my mates are everything between 1.80cm and 1.87cm. 1 or 2 of them are above average but they dont get any ioi's when we go out together while its mostly me who gets approached or looked at. i also got the best looking gf of my friend group while the tallest guys are virgins.

cope harder lanklets, you need to have a good face to get height halo


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> im from germany and in a group of friends where im the shortest but with the best looking face and best muscle. im 5'9 2/3 (176cm) and my mates are everything between 1.80cm and 1.87cm. 1 or 2 of them are above average but they dont get any ioi's when we go out together while its mostly me who gets approached or looked at. i also got the best looking gf of my friend group while the tallest guys are virgins.
> 
> cope harder lanklets, you need to have a good face to get height halo


Height Is a multiplier For Base looks. it isn't Attractive in of itself


----------



## gymcel (Jul 24, 2019)

No shit sherlock Face>height always


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

gymcel said:


> No shit sherlock Face>height always


looking at some threads, its still not clear to many height copers


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

id honestly say 6 foot minimum for height to not be an issue 6 foot 4-8 = ideal and past it if you can pull it off its good


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> id honestly say 6 foot minimum for height to not be an issue 6 foot 4-8 = ideal and past it if you can pull it off its good


that might be true, im sure some girls considered me too short but face is so much more important


----------



## jefferson (Jul 24, 2019)

Change it to 5'11 and I'd agree.

Yeah face is more important. 

But 5'8? Nahhh lmao


----------



## gymcel (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> looking at some threads, its still not clear to many height copers


Cuz the height is their only hope/cope when average facially


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Change it to 5'11 and I'd agree.
> 
> Yeah face is more important.
> 
> But 5'8? Nahhh lmao


i was 5'8" at 17 and already got a good amount of ioi's now im 21 and pretty much 5'10 and its obviously enough even in one of the tallest countries in the world (germany)


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> i was 5'8" at 17 and already got a good amount of ioi's now im 21 and pretty much 5'10 and its obviously enough even in one of the tallest countries in the world (germany)


Life fuel for me, since I'm 176cm


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Life fuel for me, since I'm 176cm


you have to be gl or at least above average tho remember.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> you have to be gl or at least above average tho remember.


Yeah. I kinda lack that.
But it feels great knowing that I at least met the minimum cut off in Height


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 24, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Change it to 5'11 and I'd agree.
> 
> Yeah face is more important.
> 
> But 5'8? Nahhh lmao


na I'd say after 5'10". At that height you won't get rejected for too short, but once in a while a foid with high standards may reject you becuase youre not 6'4".


jefferson said:


> Change it to 5'11 and I'd agree.
> 
> Yeah face is more important.
> 
> But 5'8? Nahhh lmao


na I'd say after 5'10". At that height you won't get rejected for too short, but once in a while a foid with high standards may reject you becuase youre not 6'4".


----------



## vis (Jul 24, 2019)

Face>Height only after you reach the bare mininum height requirement.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 24, 2019)

vis said:


> Face>Height only after you reach the bare mininum height requirement.


Everybody knows this. But what is the minimum required height? That is what we need to answer


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 24, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Everybody knows this. But what is the minimum required height? That is what we need to answer



one of my ex classmates is ~5'6, and he's married(?) with a persian chick a bit shorter than him, in germany.
they're both facemaxxed.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 24, 2019)

its not height > face or face > height retards

height is a multiplier of your face

there is no "minimum height". the taller the better if you have the frame to match it

the better looking your face, the shorter height you get away with


----------



## vis (Jul 24, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Everybody knows this. But what is the minimum required height? That is what we need to answer



5'7 and above. 5'9 maybe even higher for taller areas. Idk. Different foids have different manlet cutoffs.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> i was 5'8" at 17 and already got a good amount of ioi's now im 21 and pretty much 5'10 and its obviously enough even in one of the tallest countries in the world (germany)



How did you grow after 17? Was it natural or did you use HGH or something?


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> How did you grow after 17? Was it natural or did you use HGH or something?


naturally. all i did was hitting the gym from 17 to now and having big testosteron boosts from sleeping 8+ hours daily and getting enough protein and carbs. i also remember reading that you shouldn't lift heavy when you're young cuz it can close your growth plates.


looking back at it, i actually was 173cm at 18 years old cuz i had deviated septum surgery there and the doctor told me that i wont grow much anymore, i grew 3cm nontheless and it probably deformed my nose a little


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 24, 2019)

Of course this thread was made by a manlet.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

I feel like a manlet compared to other guys at 183 cm in germany.How are you stillalive at 176 cm?You must be really good looking.I see tall white Chad's everywhere
Also JFl at height not being important after 5 ft 8. 
6 foot is borderline manlet in germany


----------



## william (Jul 24, 2019)

face > height

but unless you have a really good looking face you will just get mogged by a 6'5 guy with good frame


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I feel like a manlet compared to other guys at 183 cm in germany.How are you stillalive at 176 cm?You must be really good looking.I see tall white Chad's everywhere
> Also JFl at height not being important after 5 ft 8.
> 6 foot is borderline manlet in germany


how am i still alive? i got cold approached by 7 girls this year thats how. height simply doesnt matter as much as u all think


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> how am i still alive? i got cold approached by 7 girls this year thats how. height simply doesnt matter as much as u all think


Cold approached by girls?At YOUR HEIGHT?!No way.Unless it was in a party scenario.You dont get cold approached in germany I never saw it.Even my chad friend never got cold approached and he is 181cm
I dare you to post your face if your really sure about your theory about height.Lets see dem facial aesthatics then...


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Cold approached by girls?At YOUR HEIGHT?!No way.Unless it was in a party scenario.You dont get cold approached in germany I never saw it.Even my chad friend never got cold approached and he is 181cm
> I dare you to post your face if your really sure about your theory about height.Lets see dem facial aesthatics then...


too high inhib to post my face atm cuz people from other forums doxxed me and know my looksmax username.
anyways i posted on here before and got rated psl 5.5 with potential 6.5 if i grow my hair out and bodymax, which i did both.

believe it or not, at least 3 of these girls were interested in sexual shit with me asking for my number or wanting to drink with me.
2 were last weekend, i was sitting outside alone on a bench at night cuz i was rly hot and needed to chill (was at a party) when 2 random girls suddenly sat next to me (not from the party) and asked me whats up etc

other one: was at a festival with mates, 2 russian girls went closer and closer to us and stopped and started talking to me but they probably only wanted drinks and nothing elsw cuz they were 2 3 years older than uw thats why i dont mention them as "sexually interested" just like the 2 from the bench


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Of course this thread was made by a manlet.


no height for your face


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> im from germany and in a group of friends where im the shortest but with the best looking face and best muscle. im 5'9 2/3 (176cm) and my mates are everything between 1.80cm and 1.87cm. 1 or 2 of them are above average but they dont get any ioi's when we go out together while its mostly me who gets approached or looked at. i also got the best looking gf of my friend group while the tallest guys are virgins.
> 
> cope harder lanklets, you need to have a good face to get height halo


Legit made me laugh. Of course you won't get prime pus if your face looks like dogs arsehole and have bad frame, but height is huge halo, biggest one of them all.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 24, 2019)

it's over if you don't mog the average foid in heels


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

dotacel said:


> it's over if you don't mog the average foid in heels


average female height in ger: 165cm and how big are heels? like 10cm?


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 24, 2019)

If over if you have to worry about your height.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> average female height in ger: 165cm and how big are heels? like 10cm?


Nah son it’s more like 170 in young campus sluts


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't get why it's always about validation from girls on here. 
Heightmogging and not having to be scared to ever lose a 1vs1 fight is an ultimately better feeling than having regular sex as a manlet. 
I'm 5'11 in Germany and obviously on the shorter side. 
I'm both a virgin and a manlet. 
If I could choose I'd change my height to 6'4 and remain a virgin, maybe even a virgin for life.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 24, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> If over if you have to worry about your height.


This is the truest shit I’ve ever seen on this forum. True on so many levels. The fact that you even have this insecurity in the first place speaks volumes. Truly over for worriers


Curious0 said:


> I don't get why it's always about validation from girls on here.
> Heightmogging and not having to be scared to ever lose a 1vs1 fight is an ultimately better feeling than having regular sex as a manlet.
> I'm 5'11 in Germany and obviously on the shorter side.
> I'm both a virgin and a manlet.
> If I could choose I'd change my height to 6'4 and remain a virgin, maybe even a virgin for life.


Height means barely anything in a 1vs1 fight you retarded baboon


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> im from germany and in a group of friends where im the shortest but with the best looking face and best muscle. im 5'9 2/3 (176cm) and my mates are everything between 1.80cm and 1.87cm. 1 or 2 of them are above average but they dont get any ioi's when we go out together while its mostly me who gets approached or looked at. i also got the best looking gf of my friend group while the tallest guys are virgins.
> 
> cope harder lanklets, you need to have a good face to get height halo


Yes you need to have the face but height still matters alot


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I don't get why it's always about validation from girls on here.
> Heightmogging and not having to be scared to ever lose a 1vs1 fight is an ultimately better feeling than having regular sex as a manlet.
> I'm 5'11 in Germany and obviously on the shorter side.
> I'm both a virgin and a manlet.
> If I could choose I'd change my height to 6'4 and remain a virgin, maybe even a virgin for life.


I'm 6 foot and I would say Im barely human in germanya. 6 foot 2 is ideal.Everywhere no matter what.even in Netherlands.
6 foot 4 is a freak show I wouldnt want to be a giant


----------



## Elgoblino (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm 5'8 and I live in a manlet country, and even here I'm sometimes considered "too short", I've seen incredibly ugly guys who are 5'11 and above get some crazy IOI's. Height halo is real but just as this nigga said: 


vis said:


> Face>Height only after you reach the bare mininum height requirement.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 24, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I'm 6 foot and I would say Im barely human in germanya. 6 foot 2 is ideal.Everywhere no matter what.even in Netherlands.
> 6 foot 4 is a freak show I wouldnt want to be a giant


Übertreib mal nicht. Do you live in Northern Germany? People tend to be giants there and I got heightmogged brutally when I was there. It completely crushed my self esteem.
https://incels.is/threads/6-is-actually-manlet-height.77659/You see: I totally get where you're coming from.
But what I've learned is that exaggerating things won't help.
You're still average and definitely considered a human. You get mogged brutally a lot by very tall guys, but you also mog some guys but you just don't notice.
I see some shorter men where I live.
You also need to pay attention on your environment, it will distort your view of average otherwise.
In school I was one of the shortest guys in class at 5'11.
In a shopping street where I live I'm totally average.
In a club I'm very well below average.
In the morning in the city when everyone is working except retired seniors and jobless people and refugees, I'm slightly above average.

Your height sucks but saying you're barely human is ridiculous. Consider moving away when you're older if it bothers you so much. I personally could absolutely not endure being heightmogged a few months ago since it felt like being brutally emasculated. I even had thoughts of murdering tall people. I'm past that phase now though. I've given up, I barely have any hope left. I'm free now. And now my height doesn't bother me as much anymore.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Übertreib mal nicht. Do you live in Northern Germany? People tend to be giants there and I got heightmogged brutally when I was there. It completely crushed my self esteem.
> https://incels.is/threads/6-is-actually-manlet-height.77659/You see: I totally get where you're coming from.
> But what I've learned is that exaggerating things won't help.
> You're still average and definitely considered a human. You get mogged brutally a lot by very tall guys, but you also mog some guys but you just don't notice.
> ...


Ich wohne In Nrw Und 183 cm Ist eine gute größe in den augen dermädchen.Manche haben sogar gemeint ich wär groß .Mir ist es auch egal wir groß ich bin ich kann mit 183 leben.Ich habe doch gesagt 188 ist die beste größte Aber man muss halt mindestens 183 cm sein um nicht in den Boden gestampft zu werden.Aber ich will maximal 188 sein weil ich kein riese sein will.Das mit "barely human" meine ich aber ernst 183 cm is minimum in west deutschland an der uni.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 24, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Ich wohne In Nrw Und 183 cm Ist eine gute größe in den augen dermädchen.Manche haben sogar gemeint ich wär groß .Mir ist es auch egal wir groß ich bin ich kann mit 183 leben.Ich habe doch gesagt 188 ist die beste größte Aber man muss halt mindestens 183 cm sein um nicht in den Boden gestampft zu werden.Aber ich will maximal 188 sein weil ich kein diese sein will.Das mit "barely human" meine ich aber ernst 183 cm is minimum in west deutschland in der uni.


In NRW gibt's doch mega viele Nicht-Deutsche, oder? Sind die denn auch alle über 183cm? Ich finde es immer brutal von ethnics geheightmogged zu werden.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> In NRW gibt's doch mega viele Nicht-Deutsche, oder? Sind die denn auch alle über 183cm? Ich finde es immer brutal von ethnics geheightmogged zu werden.


Ich heightmogge so gut wie jeden ethnic(Bin selber einer)Außer aus meiner klasse die ausländer sind mit 15 schon 185cm warum auch immer.Aber es sind immernoch viele deutsche die groß sind.Vorallem wenn ich mal durch die uni nach hause laufe sehe ichs .Ich nehm die anderen ausländer garnicht ernst Weil ich die alle vom gesicht und von der größe her mogge


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 24, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> This is the truest shit I’ve ever seen on this forum. True on so many levels. The fact that you even have this insecurity in the first place speaks volumes. Truly over for worriers
> 
> Height means barely anything in a 1vs1 fight you retarded baboon


There is hope for this one.


----------



## Zyros (Jul 24, 2019)

The absolute biggest slayer I know is under average height (shorter than most guys) with good face, but I see very tall guys getting super easy attention in pubs while having completely plain faces.


----------



## buflek (Jul 24, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Ich wohne In Nrw Und 183 cm Ist eine gute größe in den augen dermädchen.Manche haben sogar gemeint ich wär groß .Mir ist es auch egal wir groß ich bin ich kann mit 183 leben.Ich habe doch gesagt 188 ist die beste größte Aber man muss halt mindestens 183 cm sein um nicht in den Boden gestampft zu werden.Aber ich will maximal 188 sein weil ich kein riese sein will.Das mit "barely human" meine ich aber ernst 183 cm is minimum in west deutschland an der uni.


du solltest mal dein keller verlassen lol.

176cm und hab nh menge freunde und weiber reden mich ständig an. kämpfen kann ich auch gut und hab muay thai gemacht. ich cope nicht, das ist die realität


Zyros said:


> The absolute biggest slayer I know is under average height (shorter than most guys) with good face, but I see very tall guys getting super easy attention in pubs while having completely plain faces.


a lot of super gl people are average height for example alain delon or turbo manlets like zac efron. ofc u need good face like i said


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> du solltest mal dein keller verlassen lol.
> 
> 176cm und hab nh menge freunde und weiber reden mich ständig an. kämpfen kann ich auch gut und hab muay thai gemacht. ich cope nicht, das ist die realität
> 
> a lot of super gl people are average height for example alain delon or turbo manlets like zac efron. ofc u need good face like i said


Hmm na wenns gut für dich klappt dann ist ja schön


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 24, 2019)

buflek said:


> average female height in ger: 165cm and how big are heels? like 10cm?


up to 15cm but those are pretty extreme, 10cm is usually seen for parties and stuff I think


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Nov 11, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Ich wohne In Nrw Und 183 cm Ist eine gute größe in den augen dermädchen.Manche haben sogar gemeint ich wär groß .Mir ist es auch egal wir groß ich bin ich kann mit 183 leben.Ich habe doch gesagt 188 ist die beste größte Aber man muss halt mindestens 183 cm sein um nicht in den Boden gestampft zu werden.Aber ich will maximal 188 sein weil ich kein riese sein will.Das mit "barely human" meine ich aber ernst 183 cm is minimum in west deutschland an der uni.


nice, nrw crew


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

I am 174cm not even bothering to wear lifts and was still slaying this summer lol

Face is everything


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 11, 2019)

height is everything


----------



## Alibaba69 (Feb 27, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> i'm scared of asian males





Alexanderr said:


> I WISH I WAS ASIAN


this nigger is so insecure HE CANNOT BELIEVE A CHINK MOGS him so he projects his insecurities
found himhttps://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pinkoid


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 27, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> this nigger is so insecure HE CANNOT BELIEVE A CHINK MOGS him so he projects his insecurities
> found himhttps://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pinkoid


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 27, 2020)

I get more attention in clubs than my legit PSL 6 face, 5’8 friend whom I height and frame mog.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 27, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I get more attention in clubs than my legit PSL 6 face, 5’8 friend whom I height and frame mog.


5'8 and expecting to get anything at a club is pretty dumb if hes not wearing 3" lifts.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 27, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> 5'8 and expecting to get anything at a club is pretty dumb if hes not wearing 3" lifts.


In Clubs
Height & Frame > face


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 27, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> In Clubs
> Height & Frame > face


good thing im far too high inhib to go to a club otherwise id be humiliated


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 27, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> good thing im far too high inhib to go to a club otherwise id be humiliated


I'm frauding 6’4 in clubs jflcel


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 27, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I'm frauding 6’4 in clubs jflcel


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 27, 2020)

i know chad, i know


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 27, 2020)

Face and voice first, dick second, frame and height after 

Won't lie height indeed is a massive halo but so is good bones, coloring and contrast


----------



## LowTierNormie (Feb 27, 2020)

Zyros said:


> The absolute biggest slayer I know is under average height (shorter than most guys) with good face, but I see very tall guys getting super easy attention in pubs while having completely plain faces.


People just don't get it. It's not about one or the other, it is about the whole package. Short guy slays because his face is godly, and tall guys get pussy because their face is good enough for their height to push them over other normies


----------



## damnit (Feb 27, 2020)

yeah though a lot of girls are already around 5'7'', and with tall shoes they go up some inches.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Feb 27, 2020)

Itstime789 said:


> Height Is a multiplier For Base looks. it isn't Attractive in of itself


I thought you died


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 27, 2020)

buflek said:


> i was 5'8" at 17 and already got a good amount of ioi's now im 21 and pretty much 5'10 and its obviously enough even in one of the tallest countries in the world (germany)


lifefuel for me


----------



## MandibularCel (Feb 27, 2020)

Itstime789 said:


> Height Is a multiplier For Base looks. it isn't Attractive in of itself


Bullshit tbh, height is attractive "in of itself" in the same way big tits or nice ass are inherently attractive. Plenty of ugly tall men get women based on their height.


----------



## Effortless (Feb 27, 2020)

"Just have height and frame bro"

Resort to screaming where?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 27, 2020)

Effortless said:


> "Just have height and frame bro"
> 
> Resort to screaming where?



legit cried for this Guy tbh


----------



## Effortless (Feb 27, 2020)

streege said:


> legit cried for this Guy tbh








What about this one?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 27, 2020)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 285538
> 
> 
> What about this one?


fuark this one actually looks cute. i Guess i'm into short little angelic skull face and nose girls .

best combo ever


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 27, 2020)

I get 0 IOIs 24/7 365 days a year


----------



## averagemog (Feb 28, 2020)

buflek said:


> im from germany and in a group of friends where im the shortest but with the best looking face and best muscle. im 5'9 2/3 (176cm) and my mates are everything between 1.80cm and 1.87cm. 1 or 2 of them are above average but they dont get any ioi's when we go out together while its mostly me who gets approached or looked at. i also got the best looking gf of my friend group while the tallest guys are virgins.
> 
> cope harder lanklets, you need to have a good face to get height halo



You're 100% right, I think a lot of people replying are a) people that have no real experience outside blackpill sphere on social groups and dating b) people that inflate their own height and are surrounded by people that also inflate their own height.

5'8 is enough, 5'7 and below isn't a 'death sentence' but it's not optimal - will be the short guy.


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 28, 2020)

Good thread for its time


----------



## buflek (Feb 28, 2020)

i did this thread when i was bluepilled/wanted to troll pls close it. its over if ur not 6‘5


----------



## Almu (Feb 28, 2020)

The tallest are prob really skinny and thats the problem. Keep coping


----------



## buflek (Feb 28, 2020)

Almu said:


> The tallest are prob really skinny and thats the problem. Keep coping


yea they are skinny but so am i in clothes


----------



## Almu (Feb 28, 2020)

buflek said:


> yea they are skinny but so am i in clothes


You prob dont have chicken legs


----------



## Melo95 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes, I'm 6'1" and I got my first blackpilling experience when this 5'11"+ girl stopped dancing with me and was hesitant to kiss but then went near the bar to this 6'5" guy and they ended up LEAVING THE CLUB TOGETHER. But to be fair, I was like 18%+ BF at the time and had all kinds of acne. Height is super important if the girl is close enough to your height. That's why the average preferred height of women 5'10"+ is 6'4".


----------



## buflek (Feb 28, 2020)

Almu said:


> You prob dont have chicken legs


not anymore cuz i squat 110kg in reps and do legpress 300kg in reps but before that i had very very skinny legs


----------



## .👽. (Feb 28, 2020)

What is this fgt thread


----------



## Almu (Feb 28, 2020)

buflek said:


> not anymore cuz i squat 110kg in reps and do legpress 300kg in reps but before that i had very very skinny legs


Chicken legs is death sentence


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 28, 2020)

Penis size isn't important after 6 inch


----------



## buflek (Feb 28, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Penis size isn't important after 6 inch


lets say 6x5 is enough to not get cucked for a normal girl (no slut or size queen)


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 28, 2020)

psl?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 28, 2020)

buflek said:


> lets say 6x5 is enough to not get cucked for a normal girl (no slut or size queen)


I making fun of thread "face doesn't matter after 5 psp"


----------



## buflek (Feb 28, 2020)

Felix97 said:


> psl?


3.5 maybe 4 on good day


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 28, 2020)

buflek said:


> 3.5 maybe 4 on good day


i remember ur side profile being 5psl ish, r u thugmaxxed? i often see 5’8-5’10 thugmaxxed 4psl dudes dating 5+psl girls


----------



## buflek (Feb 28, 2020)

Felix97 said:


> i remember ur side profile being 5psl ish, r u thugmaxxed? i often see 5’8-5’10 thugmaxxed 4psl dudes dating 5+psl girls


im jew maxed


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 28, 2020)

Copemaxxing is alive and well in 2020 I see.


----------



## jfcage (Feb 28, 2020)

As a lanklet I have to say face > frame > height. Height did nothing for me due to my lanklet frame, and I was getting much more IOIs when I was 16 and I wasn't that tall back then, simply because my face looked more proportional (it wasn't as elongated as it is now).


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 28, 2020)

jfcage said:


> As a lanklet I have to say face > frame > height. Height did nothing for me due to my lanklet frame, and I was getting much more IOIs when I was 16 and I wasn't that tall back then, simply because my face looked more proportional (it wasn't as elongated as it is now).


That's the risk of being (too) tall. Facial proportions are more difficult to keep


----------



## Soontm (Feb 28, 2020)

What is this bluepill. The only legit ioi is p in v stop coping


----------

